# Hello, i'm new here.



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi all, i'm new to this forum, not new to DR/DP.
I post up my story in the story section of this forum.

i'm 25 years old and life in the Netherlands. 
I work in a supermarket and i'm still studying (last year i hope, if my DP doest screw things up).

I like soccer, mountainbiking, all tho i don't do it as much as i like and psychology.

DP for me means living in a dream. You see things, but also you don't. As if you are in an invisible prison isolated form the world. I feel if a don't mater anymore, that i'm not alive, i do not interact with life, but that i am just a spectator of life.

Besides the dreamyness, i also have visual snow, starbursting and floaters. Which make life more difficult.

I try my best to keep my head up, but sometimes its just to hard.

I hope to meet some people like me out here and i exchange some tips or advises.

See you around.

Greetings.

J.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi J. and welcome to this forum. It's helped me a lot recently and I hope it does the same for you.

A lot of people here have some good advice. 8)

zbohem x


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome J,
Hope to have a chat soon.

Bailee


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes we will. 
Feel free to read my story at:

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10966


----------

